# Piacere, da un "intruso"



## dolmer (15 Luglio 2017)

Ciao a tutti. Sono dolmer e sì, sono tifoso della Juve.
Sono iscritto da più di un anno ed ho sempre seguito il forum per farmi un idea imparziale sulla Juve. 
Spero di poter scrivere in un clima di rispetto reciproco.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto, sempre bello confrontarsi con tifosi di altre squadre aperti al dialogo,
hai detto una cosa molto intelligente, se sono oneste è importante sentire anche altre campane non influenzate dal proprio tifo


----------



## dolmer (15 Luglio 2017)

Grazie per il benvenuto! 
Ma, per curiosità, io posso scrivere solo in alcune sezioni? Non posso scrivere nelle sezioni propriamente dedicate al milan? tipo ai giocatori del milan o al calciomercato vostro?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2017)

dolmer ha scritto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto!
> Ma, per curiosità, io posso scrivere solo in alcune sezioni? Non posso scrivere nelle sezioni propriamente dedicate al milan? tipo ai giocatori del milan o al calciomercato vostro?



Ciao. Esatto.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Luglio 2017)

dolmer ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono dolmer e sì, sono tifoso della Juve.
> Sono iscritto da più di un anno ed ho sempre seguito il forum per farmi un idea imparziale sulla Juve.
> Spero di poter scrivere in un clima di rispetto reciproco.



Benvenuto Dolmer.


----------



## dolmer (15 Luglio 2017)

Aggiungo una cosa visto che è la sezione presentazione.

Oltre che un grande amante di calcio sono un super appassionato di tennis! Ho giocato per qualche anno e se c'è una sezione dedicata a questo meraviglioso sport sarà un piacere scrivere!


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2017)

Ciao e benvenuto, anche se sei juventino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Luglio 2017)

dolmer ha scritto:


> Aggiungo una cosa visto che è la sezione presentazione.
> 
> Oltre che un grande amante di calcio sono un super appassionato di tennis! Ho giocato per qualche anno e se c'è una sezione dedicata a questo meraviglioso sport sarà un piacere scrivere!



C'è la sezione "altri sport", qui c'è il topic sul tennis http://www.milanworld.net/langolo-del-tennis-vt55-131.html


----------



## ultràinside (15 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto ! Ammiro la tua onestà nell' esserti dichiarato... bravo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2017)

dolmer ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono dolmer e sì, sono tifoso della Juve.
> Sono iscritto da più di un anno ed ho sempre seguito il forum per farmi un idea imparziale sulla Juve.
> Spero di poter scrivere in un clima di rispetto reciproco.



Benvenuto!!
Sarà un piacere confrontarsi.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (16 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto


----------

